# Site Selection for 2010



## Belinda (Feb 6, 2009)

Well we made our trip this week to Ardmore , Ok to look at a facility to hold Congress , the Bid would be for 2010 .. I first must say what Great People... We did not meet anyone that did not greet us with smiles and great attitudes , and that was from the guy at the Gas Station , Waitress at the Restaurants etc etc !!

The Facility .. First and foremost it is PRICED RIGHT !!







It is most likely the lowest price we have received in the last 6 or 7 years that I know of .. And it is a all inclusive package, including facility staff 24 hours a day !! And let me tell you , there would never be a line at the wash stalls... Main barn has 12 wash stalls , the new barn that houses 220 stalls has 16 wash stalls, there are two other barns that each have wash area's large enough at the front to wash at least 4 -6 ponies at a time.. Whoever designed this baby , believed in CLEAN HORSES !!! LOL !! All stalls have solid BACKS !! The main show arena is Air Conditioned and there is 18,000 square feet of Vendor area , Plenty of parking.. The show arena is 270' long x 130' wide, the warm up arena that is directly behind the main arena and is connected by a 14 foot alley way is 300' long x 150' wide and has several of the Big butt Fans !! ( THAT IS THE REAL NAME OF THE FANS) And these fans are huge !! They are in the ceiling.. then there is a a 3rd arena also covered 250' long x 125' wide and also covered so you will still be able to work your horses even when people are warming up for classes..

Hardy Murphy

We clocked the mileage from arena to closest hotels and restaurants and it was exactly 3.4 miles to at least 6 major chain hotels and some of the best food we had in a long time , everyone must make a trip to TWO FROGS GRILL, THEY ALSO HAVE BANDS ON THE WEEKENDS ,THIS WEEKEND WILLIE NELSON'S DAUGHTER.. And the food was great , !!





one mile down is a group of at least another 4 hotels . They are in the process of two more hotels being built there.. I think they said at this time they have over 1700 rooms available .. At rates beginning at Motel 6 for $37.99 to the Marriott for $125 with the average being $68.99 although we already have a local hotel who is one of the Big Sponsor's at the Arena giving us rates of $58 a night all rooms Refrig, and Micro.. American family owned and operated.. and they are located just a exit down from the first ones I mentioned.. We stayed there and they were so kind to just Give us the room at NO CHARGE just to try and show us how willing they were to work with us..

We have already talked to some of the local merchants and they have told us they will do some sort of Sponsorship for our Show Catalog and also working on getting some Coupons at the restaurants for Discounts...

The Chamber was more than helpful and have offered us many great services including helping with our mail outs , getting all the welcome bags together to be handed out at your check in etc..

I could go on and on >>>>Thanks for letting me share our findings with you..


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 6, 2009)

This could become a interesting topic since some people show both shetlands and miniatures and the majority of the ponies shown are from the east from what I have heard thru the grapevine. With the Ohio State Fair show being so close to the date of Congress that will be also interesting to pull off. MMM.


----------



## Belinda (Feb 6, 2009)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> This could become a interesting topic since some people show both shetlands and miniatures and the majority of the ponies shown are from the east from what I have heard thru the grapevine. With the Ohio State Fair show being so close to the date of Congress that will be also interesting to pull off. MMM.


The facts below were put together by Karen Shaw , ( Thank you Karen for your intense 2 WEEKS OF RESEARCH ) You will find the facts very interesting.. And people should have ample time to get from one place to the other.. They will allow early arrival also if folks don't want to go home..

*Hello to All:*

Well I have been doing some research the past week and a half on the history of the Congress (locations and dates), total number of horses that attended the 2006, 2007,and 2008 Congress (nice thing here they are at three different locations) and the number of Moderns, Modern Pleasure and Show Ponies that attended all three shows. I have also done a mileage chart to some of the places that had their names thrown out there.

I pulled all of my information straight from Journals that I have, some being back to the 70’s.

On the show’s: Since the 2006 & 2007 show is listed on the www.horseshowsonline.com, I went back to those show dates in the archives, printed each and every horse that show as a Modern, Modern Pleasure or Show Pony and counted each and every one. I also counted ALL of the horses that attended for each year. Below are my findings:

2006: Lake St. Louis , Missouri : Total number of horses (pulled from website) 475

Show Ponies: 11

Moderns: 109

Modern Pleasure: 53

Rest of the horses would be the classic division: 302

2007: Gordyville USA , Gifford , Illinois : Total number of horses (pulled from website) 441

Show Ponies: 13

Moderns: 84

Modern Pleasure: 67

Rest of the horses would be the classic division: 277

2008: Cross Roads USA , Cloverdale. Indiana : Total number of horses (pulled from website) 454

Show Ponies: 31

Moderns: 117

Modern Pleasure: 62

Rest of the horses would be the Classic division: 244

I looked at the statistics from all three shows and the number of ponies from each state/area that attended for the last three years. The State/Area that brought the most ponies was Texas or Area V ( Texas , Oklahoma and Arkansas ), the second State/Area was Illinois and the third State/Area was Ohio . If the dates hold to what the pattern is now here are the dates in 2010 & 2011:

World Show: Ohio State Fair 2010: July 26-30, 2010

Congress: August 3-7, 2010

World Show: Ohio State Fair 2011: July 25-29, 2011

Congress: August 2-6, 2011

Don’t know if the show dates in the future could be moved down a week from those listed above for Congress if they would help in any way as far as getting into a new location. It might be something to look into.

Again this is just a tool to let you know what I found in the week and half of research. When I posted on the Classic list about what was needed in looking for a location that was just the tip of the iceberg. There is so much more that has to be considered as well. Now we all must agree on “where” we would like to have as a permanent home, a location where we can continue to grow but not out-grow in a short time. That is why I used a minimum of 800 stalls to get started. I would rather have too many in the beginning than not enough. As you can see with 400+ horses you just about double that number for the stalls if not more. Some of the farms buy stalls to breakdown to fix their displays and they buy extra tack and grooming stalls. It’s not about how many horses but how many stalls can we get for a show. I do think if this is done right, just like the Miniature Folks did back in 2003, we will see the numbers rise and our Congress get almost as big as the AMHR National Show. I would love to see that in my lifetime!

I hope you have enjoyed my findings and look forward to any discussion regarding where we all would like to see Congress go in the future.

Karen Shaw


----------



## Belinda (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Mary Lou or Mona , so sorry but got this on the wrong Forum can you PLEASE move this Topic to the Shetland page.. Thanks and Sorry for the mix up..


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 6, 2009)

Coventry, I know it will be further for you, but keep in mind it is still closer for you to go to the Ok location than it is for us to go to the Ok location, no complaints from me as I am saving 750 miles (one way) with the proposal of OK! And we have turned around several years now and made the trip right after back for R Nationals another 1450 miles one way...

Thank you to all the people who have put thier time and effort into seeking out a new location, one that can house us, one that wont have to take away a warm up arena for more stalls, one that allows you to actually get down the stalls to the washrack so they wont be roped off so the innocent people who need to wash thier horses can do so without disturbing the farm on that isle, who thinks we don't need to wash our ponies, one that wont lame the ponies getting out of the trailer onto the rock quarry and one that will be able to bathe more than 4 horses at a time, looks to me that you can actually find a place to drive your horse and warm it up even if you are not the next class in....

Thank you, even if it doesn't happen it is nice to know someone cares about the rest of the members of the registry!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 6, 2009)

We will travel wherever they decide to have Congress, my husband is a professional driver for a living and it doesn't bother us to travel distance, it just won't leave much time between the Ohio Show and Congress with traveling further, but we will be there for sure, not a issue.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a positive step. I think we would see about the same number of every division. I like the facility and can't wait to welcome more from the west coast to come compete - there are some nice ponies out there!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 6, 2009)

x


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 6, 2009)

Actually the site for Congress is a further distance away than for us to go to the AMHR Nationals.


----------



## Belinda (Feb 6, 2009)

Just food for thought , !!! What about those that only have Shetlands that live in Az, Ca, New Mexico , Oklahoma, West Texas , or heck just Texas where and when do we consider their mileage ?? I feel we have membership from 50 states ,

These folk in the states I mention that own and show Miniatures and Shetlands have had to make a choice every year and NO ONE has ever really said that was unfair or worried about what the entries might be with or without them..








People just put yourself in someone elses shoes for once and think about how they feel, when you make some of these statements.. Because some of the remarks have made our members in the states I mentioned feel like their wants and needs are not even a consideration when we make decissions ..

There are MORE National Events held in the State of Oklahoma then most any other part of the U.S and it is because most feel it as close to be Central with the facilitys that one might be looking for, They have Tulsa with well over 2,000 stalls, they have Ok. City with well over 2,000 stalls, they have Guthier with I think 700 stalls, Ardmore with possible 700 stalls or more .. Tell me another state that has that many Arenas with that much stalling.. And the only reason a state would have that is because there is a DEMAND for it in their area !!

I do not know what the outcome will be on this as it has to go to the Board for the vote , but what I do know it is time for Congress to Make or at least BReak even , This show CAN NOT continue to have the $$$ loss it has been having for the last 7 or 8 years.. And the loss of $$ is MAJOR






!!! We have to get into a facility that we can AFFORD .. And those are getting harder and harder to find.. I welcome any suggestions the minute you give them I will be on them





Ok off my soap box


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 7, 2009)

No matter where they decide to move the Congress location to, there will always be people that will not be happy, you can't please everyone all the time that is for sure. Then they can compare attendence for the Oklahoma site to previous sites that was posted and go from there. That is all you can do and its not worth getting all in a dither over for sure, either people go and travel to Congress or stay home, it will be their choice. We will be at Congress if moved to Oklahoma, wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Keri (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank-you Belinda for all your hard work! Yes, most of the west coast isn't considered in when finding locations for major shows. Its more time off of work just to travel and hit the show for us. Taking 2 days off of a traveling time is a huge help!



Personally, I think its time the east coast starts giving a little when planning shows. You guys have had it for years. Time to move!



I plan on hitting Congress for the first time in 2010 and hope its close! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Feb 7, 2009)

Belinda & Karen -

Thank you both for all of your hard work. Insofar as finding the perfect place, you can't please everyone and Santa Claus,too. IMHO, this looks to be a great facility with horse/pony people around it who understand shows. And if the cost is where it will help the show break even or make money - we would be foolish not to take a HARD look at it. By the way - how is the announcers booth



. Hopefully, they have a way for me to play music from center ring - which so far is not something I can do at Cloverdale.

Mark


----------

